# Aliens



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Just wanted to see what people thought about this.

I do believe in aliens, but I do not believe they are lifeforms from another planet. I believe the alien activity people have seen is demonic forces.

I'm not saying there may not be E.T. life out there, but I don't think there is, and what people have seen, like I said- I think it's demons.

I really have no basis other than opinion that I've generated by thinking about the subject.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Dear Conjurus

The alien thing....I think its more than a philosophy about the physical Universe. Perhaps it is about an "alien archetype" in our minds. I went through a stage when I was very anxious and used to be afraid that an alien might come to my window. Aliens, and the possiblity of alien technology, has very a powerful, important role in the human psyche. Firstly, it is the grounds of a psychotic anxiety: the possibility of being invaded by something more advanced but less loving. In that way, I think it could possibly be an extension of the archetpe of the "bad father".

But it - like spiritual teachers - holds other meanings in our minds.

For example: visualise Jesus. What attributes do you imagine in him? I know maybe that isn't the best example. But what I'm saying is, we have pictures in our heads of what we imagine Christ-Consciousness to mean. Not to say that IS Christ, but it is symbolic.

I think that if push comes to shove, we can all imagine what a more advanced humanoid race could be like. What tools or gifts they would have. And I believe that rather than reducing the conversation down to the level of whether they exist or not, it is useful - for own understanding of ourselves - what we expect from the alien archetype. And to separate out that imagination from our fears.

It might tell us about where we expect technology is going, or what the bounds of man's imagination is.

Rozanne


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

So do you see aliens in your mind, and if so in what way?


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Sure there are aliens 
but they are way to far away to meet them and even when we do meet them they are probably very primitive and tiny.
I do believe that what people see are indeed demons... 
...but inner demons only to see or believe in fucked up minds.
All appearance of aliens are cultural decided.
For 30 dollar you can order a cool ufo on internet.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

I'll come in and be all skeptical again. I don't believe in aliens or demons. I think life is such a completely random occurrence that needed such a bizarre but entirely perfect series of events to have occurred that it could only have happened once. One may argue that if the universe is indeed infinite then it is entirely possible it happened multiple times - but I really feel strongly that what we see here is it.

As for alien reportings, I think there is strong scientific evidence that it begins with a sleep paralysis phenomenon and is made severe by either a malicious or ignorant but well-meaning 'therapist' who induces hypnosis and creates false memories. I don't think there is a single person ever documented who had an experience with aliens that wasn't put under hypnosis.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

hallucinate?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Matt210 said:


> I'll come in and be all skeptical again. I don't believe in aliens or demons. I think life is such a completely random occurrence that needed such a bizarre but entirely perfect series of events to have occurred that it could only have happened once. One may argue that if the universe is indeed infinite then it is entirely possible it happened multiple times - but I really feel strongly that what we see here is it.
> 
> As for alien reportings, I think there is strong scientific evidence that it begins with a sleep paralysis phenomenon and is made severe by either a malicious or ignorant but well-meaning 'therapist' who induces hypnosis and creates false memories. I don't think there is a single person ever documented who had an experience with aliens that wasn't put under hypnosis.


Wow I really can't agree with your hypnosis point of view. In fact I can think of someone right now who's "had an experience" with aliens who has never been under any kind of hypnosis.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Conjurus said:


> Matt210 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll come in and be all skeptical again. I don't believe in aliens or demons. I think life is such a completely random occurrence that needed such a bizarre but entirely perfect series of events to have occurred that it could only have happened once. One may argue that if the universe is indeed infinite then it is entirely possible it happened multiple times - but I really feel strongly that what we see here is it.
> ...


I've never met this person but since aliens aren't really a touchy subject like religion is i'll be blunt - they are probably lying, had a drug experience, or had a sleep related hallucination. It can certainly be argued that somehow aliens have been coming to the earth and abducting people and showing themselves to individual people and hovering in the skies over certain people and crashing and being covered up by the government - sure. But then again its possible that bigfoot and dragons roam the earth.

But if we are to be logical - and look at what science tells us, aliens have never visited earth. No scientist will ever tell you that aliens do not exist out there - that is beyond the grasp of science. What is purely illogical is to assume they are visiting the earth somehow always undetected except for the same ridiculous story repeated over and over again by individual people.

One has to question the rationality of a race of people that have perfected space travel, and the ability to pull someone into the sky with a beam of light - but don't bother to drop in and say hello to anyone and make contact in a transparent way. It just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I haven't seen aliens no but I had a dream where I met some. They were 4th density human beings.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

There are more stars then there is grains of sand on Earth; odd are there is life out there... And we could have spawned from it/them ourselves (They could be human and that would make us the aliens to Earth).


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

Rein said:


> I do believe that what people see are indeed demons...
> ...but inner demons only to see or believe in flower* up minds.


I believe demon to be the original terminology for things such as depression and illness or even murderers and such like. I always think in metaphorical and symbolical terms though about everything.



Rozanne said:


> I haven't seen aliens no but I had a dream where I met some.


Same here, they discussed my health and then operated on me. If it was real it was real...if it wasn't it wasn't...without being able to prove it one or the other I see no point in worrying about such things.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Spirit said:


> Same here, they discussed my health and then operated on me. If it was real it was real...if it wasn't it wasn't...without being able to prove it one or the other I see no point in worrying about such things.


I love this attitude. Seriously, with an attitude like that it is no wonder you are cured from DPD - did you always think like this?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Matt210 said:


> Conjurus said:
> 
> 
> > Matt210 said:
> ...


Man, when your dad tells you crying about stuff that happened to him I guess you either feel for the guy or think he's a nut case right?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Matt210 said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > Same here, they discussed my health and then operated on me. If it was real it was real...if it wasn't it wasn't...without being able to prove it one or the other I see no point in worrying about such things.
> ...


She's an amazing woman.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

Matt210 said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > Same here, they discussed my health and then operated on me. If it was real it was real...if it wasn't it wasn't...without being able to prove it one or the other I see no point in worrying about such things.
> ...


No LOL, not at all...........It came after years of driving myself nuts about everything, I had to go to insanity and back again and finally put it all to rest. Rather than resisting the fearful obbsesive thought, I faced them and went into them as much as I could until I totally exhausted them and became immune to them

I think my Buddhist practice really helped somewhat-it helped me to let go and learn how to control my thoughts. 
Despite what people think, I'm VERY easy going and really laid back while being very passionate at the same time, things just roll off me like water off a ducks back....I'm seldom bothered or stressed much these days....but I think as you get older that happens, things bother you much less. The only downside with being so laid back is that sometimes I don't get all the things done that I need to do lol....

(Thankyou Jesse  )


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

did anyone hear about Gordon Brown requesting One Trillion Dollars to save the world?
all of that news sounds so stale compared with the possiblity of downloading alien information from the universe!

believing in aliens is about freedom of mind; freedom to think thoughts which are alien to the mainstream.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

there were times when I believed that I was an alien...


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I feel alienated from the human race because I cannot get along with how people use voice and mind.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

Rozanne said:


> believing in aliens is about freedom of mind; freedom to think thoughts which are alien to the mainstream.


I wouldn't believe in Aliens simply because I wanted freedom to think thoughts which are alien to the mainstream..........I just think differently and that's the end of that, if noone else likes it then so what? Why are you so worred by what others think of you Rozanne? Just be yourself........and..two fingers...at those who don't like it.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I've recently realized that aliens could also be angelic beings, not just demons. Which makes me wonder, do the angels and God use what we would consider to be advanced technology? When you think of God and angels as an advanced alien race...wow. Pretty neat.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Conjurus said:


> Just wanted to see what people thought about this.
> 
> I do believe in aliens, but I do not believe they are lifeforms from another planet. I believe the alien activity people have seen is demonic forces.
> 
> ...


Mathematically speaking, in an infinite and expanding universe, it is highly probably that the conditions for life and even intelligence exist on other planets.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Matt210 said:


> As for alien reportings, I think there is strong scientific evidence that it begins with a sleep paralysis phenomenon and is made severe by either a malicious or ignorant but well-meaning 'therapist' who induces hypnosis and creates false memories. I don't think there is a single person ever documented who had an experience with aliens that wasn't put under hypnosis.


No there is, but ever notice how they were always out near Groome Lake, NV, eating shrooms? I saw an alien spacecraft once. It was vibrating and humming at a weird frequency and hovering directly over the Leavey Center at Georgetown University. Oh and I'd taken a lot of drugs.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> Just wanted to see what people thought about this.
> 
> I do believe in aliens, but I do not believe they are lifeforms from another planet. I believe the alien activity people have seen is demonic forces.
> 
> ...


I agree, i think they are demonic forces as well. not to say that there may not be life somewhere else out there, but I think if God thought it was important or relavent to tell us he created life elsewhere, he would have told us. so even if there is, I dont think its relavent to humans.


----------

